# [solved] wireless usb adapters

## donjames

Hi,

Does anyone know which wireless usb  adapters have gentoo linux support?

Thanks,

Don James

Henderson, Texas USALast edited by donjames on Mon Jun 06, 2011 6:51 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## gtroland

I'm doing fine with a Zonet ZEW2501, but I believe this device has been replaced by the ZEW2502 ($23.95 at NewEgg).

For the 2.6.17 kernel you will need to emerge net-misc/zd1211.  For the 2.6.19 kernel you will need to enable the zd1211 driver in the kernel as a module and emerge zd1211-firmware.

I've had very good results with this device (the ZEW2501) in conjunction with a Linksys WRT54G router, and we use another one just like it on my wife's ancient iBook.  Apparently not everyone has enjoyed the same good performance with Zonet adapters that I've experienced, but I'm very satisfied with mine.

----------

## donjames

Hi Gtroland,

I looked on the newegg website.  They do have the Zonet usb wireless adapter.  

I may try one.  I can't get my Linksys WUSB11, ver.4 to work with my Linux box.

I can't understand why Linksys is not giving better support to Linux.

Thanks for the suggestion.

Sincerely,

Don James

Henderson, Texas USA

----------

## gtroland

 *donjames wrote:*   

> Hi Gtroland,
> 
> I looked on the newegg website.  They do have the Zonet usb wireless adapter.  
> 
> I may try one.  I can't get my Linksys WUSB11, ver.4 to work with my Linux box.
> ...

 The ZEW2502 uses a different chipset from the ZEW2501, but the Marvell chipset in the ZEW2502 is also well supported for linux.

----------

## donjames

Hi GTRoland,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> donjames wrote:
> 
> Hi Gtroland,
> ...

 

I was looking at the kernel configuration for the Marvel chipset support for wireless networking and can't seem to find it.

Are you sure it's there?

Sincerely,

Don James

----------

## gtroland

 *donjames wrote:*   

> Hi GTRoland,
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> donjames wrote:
> ...

 Actually, I am pretty sure it is not in the kernel, because it is currently undergoing review for inclusion in the kernel.

It is, however, supported by both a native Linux driver provided by Marvell, and by using a Windows driver with ndiswrapper.  If you are uncomfortable with either option, then your best bet might be contacting product manufacturers and asking what chipsets they use.

The Marvell chipset is getting a lot of attention in the Linux community because it is the one used in the OLPC project.

----------

## donjames

Hi gtroland,

I have tried to use the ndiswrapper with the Linksys wusb11, ver 4.0 and ver 2.6 and couldn't get either to work.

I'll just wait until the marvel chipset drivers are included in the linux kernel.

Thanks again for  your help.

Don James

----------

## donjames

Hi,

I am once again trying to get the Linksys wusb11, v4 wireless adapter to work.

Does anyone know whether or not this one will work with Gentoo?

Thanks,

donjames

----------

## donjames

Hi,

I finally found the answer.  I am trying to use a Linksys wusb11 wireless adapter on Gentoo Linux.  According to the list on this website:

http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_hostif.php?hostif=USB

there is no driver for this adapter.

However, this list does give the wireless adapter models that have drivers built into the Linux kernel.

Problem solved.

Thanks,

Don James

----------

